# Want to unsubscribe to a website.



## g-whiz (Jun 28, 2002)

From the face you can tell I'm pretty upset. I want to unsubscribe from a website called www.techrepublic.com. I've e-mailed them twice already to ask how to unsubscribe from their website and I haven't received a response. It's pretty obvious that won't answer my question because they don't want to lose any members. I don't have a problem with the site, I just want off. Can someone help me please?


> Be the labor great or small do it well or not at all.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

g-whiz
Many here use a program called Mail washer. One of the options of mail washer is to bounce back E-mail which makes the sendor think the Addy is dead. They seem to clear off there mailing lists allot quicker that way.
Just a thought.
http://www.mailwasher.net/

Dave


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you mean unsubscribe to the web site, you can just not visit it anymore (duh)

If you want to stop the emails, get mailwasher, block the address they are sent from, and theyre required to have an unsubscribe link.


----------



## g-whiz (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm graduating tomorrow so I don't have to worry about recieving unwanted mail. Consider this case closed.


> Be the labor great or small do it well or not at all.


----------

